# Today's rare cure bottle



## pupman (Dec 6, 2005)

How many of you out there have seen this one?Embossed on front panel:HINDOO COUGH CURE/FLAGG LIVER PAD CO/WORCESTER,MASS,U.S.A.  Aqua,6 1/8"  and around the 1890's,I just love the name! Did I ever tell you about my CHINESE DYSPEPSIA CURE?...  PUP


----------



## BRIAN S. (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice Cure pup!
 I have a med that I believe is quite rare in this coloration. Do you have any info on the rarity ? I can't find any info on it in Amber..... I know it is quite common in Aqua. RUSH'S // BUCHU // AND IRON . // A.H. FLANDER'S M.D. / NEW YORK
 Thanks , Brian


----------



## pupman (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi Brian,I've seen a few of the amber ones over the years but as you know the aqua ones are far more common,by the way,nice plantations! Kev(pup)


----------



## BRIAN S. (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi Kev ,
 Yeah the Drake's are my babies ! In the last few years I have been trying to put together a large grouping of color variants in the different molds. It has proved to be a endless job. Some of these molds are very very difficult to find in Amber ( 4 label panel and the chamfered base corner variants ) ,  much less any other coloration. And some are very pricey to say the least. Here's a pic of one of my display cases..... I wish I had a nice window to put them in so you could see the puces a little better. But with a 3 year old running around the house it's not likely to be any time soon. LOL


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 6, 2005)

> HINDOO COUGH CURE/


 
 I wonder if that's related to the HINDOO PAIN CONQUEROR?


----------



## Miles (Dec 6, 2005)

Is that Drakes with the rolled lip extra rare? Never seen one like it. By the way, those are beautiful bottles. Just think, 130 years ago there were that many sitting on a shelf waiting to be picked up for just a morgan dollar a piece.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks Miles ....  they are my passion in bottles at this time !
 I presume your refering to the expanded mouth 5 log on the top shelf . Yes , it is extremely rare. 
 Yea , wish I could go back in time and pick thru them and spend my Morgans on the ones I wanted . LOL
 One of my favorite Drake's molds is the Arabesque Drake's in which I have 6 different color variants. Here's a pic of an Arabesque embossing for those who don't know what it looks like.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 6, 2005)

Very nice Drakes Brian. I guess they weren't popular down here. Never dug one and don't know anyone who has. Always hopeful though.


----------



## pupman (Dec 7, 2005)

The colored Drakes are beautiful and thats a helluva collection you've put together! One is nicer than the next! We have dug a few of those colors up here and I know what they're worth! Keep up the good work,Kev(pup)


----------



## grmiller (Dec 27, 2005)

i found a round 4and a half tall bluish green bottle on the front it says trade thomas a edisn reg u.s. mark pat off 3 oz special battery oil thomas a edison n.c orange n.j u.s.a


----------

